# A Cautionary tale



## Chris Dyson (Feb 29, 2012)

When you order detailing products online, do you think products should come in the packaging shown on the suppliers website?

I know this might seem a small and petty thing but I recently had a disappointing experience when I ordered a Silverback XL drying towel from Liquid Elements.

Having watched the excellent review on drying towels by Forensic Detailing and in need of a new towel, I went to the Liquid Elements website and found that they had the Silverback XL towel in stock. The towel was pictured on their web page on top of a very nice and sturdy looking box with a picture of a silverback gorilla and the words Silverback XL on the box, along with the technical specifications that matched the towel. I immediately placed an order and although the box wasn't the prime reason for ordering the product, it was an influencing factor as I thought the box would be useful for storing the towel in.

I was therefore very disappointed when the product arrived in nothing more than a thin plastic bag. No box! I contacted Liquid Elements and was told that the Siverback XL did not come with a box. I made the point that as the box was clearly shown together with the towel on their website it was reasonable to assume the towel came in the box as shown. They were not persuaded nor were they particularly polite. Sadly, legally they can get away with this because nowhere on the web page does it specifically state that the product comes in the box even, though the box is shown with the product and has the product name and details on it.

Anyway as I say, for most people this might seem like a small and petty thing to moan about but on the other hand, shouldn't we as customers expect not to be misled by the way products are displayed on line. I just think it is sad that some companies seem to think this is an acceptable way to do business. It leaves a sour taste in the mouth and so far I have not felt inclined to use what is probably a great product. The lesson is as always, *caveat emptor*.

P.S. I hope the DW team agree that this is a matter of general interest and not specific to drying towels. If not, please feel free to move to another section.


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

I appreciate what you're saying, but the product you purchased was a towel - did the towel do the job?
For many people, the box probably goes straight in the bin, so a plastic wrapper (which it would probably also be in inside a box) saves on waste as well as potentially saving costs on delivery (box being bulkier).


----------



## justinio (Jun 24, 2013)

What would you have used the box for? Surely it's the towel that's the important thing.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

If the box isn't part of the packaging then it shouldn't be photographed. 

There is a reason so many companies spend so much on packaging. It does make the product more appealing and look more professional. It does sway buyers.

Maybe with a towel I'd let it slip. The towel comes out the packaging once and that's it.

The other issues I've got is when products don't come in what is supposed to be the original packaging it screams counterfeit to me. 

The company aren't helping themselves if they picture fancy packaging and then send a plastic bag.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

I am guessing that they ordered these in bulk and got a discount by agreeing OEM packaging instead of a fancy box. 

Same as replacement mobile phones that arrive in a plain white box. 




Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Bri (Nov 20, 2010)

I hate that .I want the one in the box as shown.Otherwise shift the box if im not getting it and replace with what i will get.I wouldn't expect my Nikes to be in a Fila box either . Misleading adverts are common place. 

Says MARS on the wrapping,but it doesn't come from ther.....lol

BB


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

You often see waxes etc in boxes but I'm not sure if those are just for decoration or not. I wouldn't be bothered about having a box for the towel, certainly not required, but I'd want the purchase price to reflect it if it was meant to come in one.


----------



## rottenapple (Jun 12, 2014)

This is along the lines of someone becoming terminally ill or maybe, no oh no it's just a box I didn't get with a towel!! sorry but really.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris Dyson (Feb 29, 2012)

rottenapple said:


> This is along the lines of someone becoming terminally ill or maybe, no oh no it's just a box I didn't get with a towel!! sorry but really.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


This is not in the same league of course and I did say that it might seem small and petty, but does that mean we have to blithely accept poor service in our ordinary everyday lives -even for little things? Nothing will ever get better - especially really big important things - if people don't at least highlight shortcomings where they find them. It's not that it's a towel, it's the principle.

... and anyway I feel a little better for having a moan about it. I might even start using the Silverback!


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

It always helps to read the description as I found out while looking for Gtechniq MF1 cloths.

I avoided this supplier as the description quite clearly stated ''Please note the colour of the cloths may change and they may not have gtechinq tags on them''

I was going to ask them why they advertise Gtechniq cloths but send you something totally different to the picture they put alongside the title. In the end, I couldn't be bothered.

Have a look - http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Gtechniq-...512989&hash=item1eb7c1eb28:g:kcQAAOSwGtRX0Gtb


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

If the picture shows a box you should get a box.


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

I've looked at the advert and I would assume it came with the box too - and I'd expect it.


----------



## Marve (Jul 5, 2013)

The second picture on the website show's the towel on top of a Bentley. I am assuming you did receive the Bentley though?!?

Joking aside, I agree with you and Kerr. Packaging makes up a massive part of the branding of a product, the perceived value and worth of a product and how we then expect it to perform. I would have expected a beautifully branded box had I bought that item.


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

GSD said:


> If the picture shows a box you should get a box.


If the picture shows the towel laid out on the bonnet of a freshly detailed car should you get that too


----------



## 350Chris (May 12, 2016)

I do see your point - but having looked at a couple more of their products, the boxes do appear to be for display and specification purposes;

https://liquidelementsuk.co.uk/collections/microfibres/products/blue-breeze-2-0-microfibre

https://liquidelementsuk.co.uk/collections/microfibres/products/streak-buster

The box in this picture is likely to be worth more than the £2.50 MF or Streak Buster

That shouldn't stop you taking up the query with them - but a bit of buyer awareness of the other products, and how they are displayed, may have helped you to draw the conclusion

Either way - they are getting a fair few web page hits from DW this morning as people go to check out what the fuss is and how nice their box looks (oohh err!)


----------



## bigalc (Aug 7, 2014)

I ordered my silverback from a different place and thought the same when it arrived, but the towel is superb.
Must admit ODK waxes do look special when they come in a box, but at the end of the day its the wax i am buying.

Alan


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

i would of thought from those pictures you would of got the box
same with i2detailing 
http://www.in2detailing.co.uk/produ...ack-xl-drying-towel-krystal-kleen-detail.html


----------



## R30 (Oct 30, 2005)

It costs the seller nothing to put a message by the ad saying that the box is for illustration purposes only.


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

neilmcl said:


> If the picture shows the towel laid out on the bonnet of a freshly detailed car should you get that too


I ordered an Auto Finesse Aqua Deluxe...

It arrived, nice towel, but not snazzy wooden box. They forgot my Mk1 Caddy too


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

scratcher said:


> I ordered an Auto Finesse Aqua Deluxe...
> 
> It arrived, nice towel, but not snazzy wooden box. They forgot my Mk1 Caddy too


i bet that wooden box didnt have aqua deluxe name and branding all over it like the silverback box does....


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Ben Gum said:


> It must be wild disappointing when you guys jump in the shower and there isn't a gorgeous naked woman in your shower, as the advert for the shower gel demonstrated. Seriously, I think you shout get onto trading standards about that one. Oh, and when you are at it, best make sure they sort that thing where the brochure showed sunny weather but it rained during your holiday. Someone really should get on top of that sort of thing.


What shower gel do you use?


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Kerr said:


> What shower gel do you use?


I use Lynx, Kerr. Consequently never had an issue relating to missing gorgeous women or trade descriptions. In saying that, between them and feckin Leprechauns over here you can hardly get out for a run on the shelelagh. Lmao.

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## wayne451 (Aug 15, 2016)

Ben Gum said:


> It must be wild disappointing when you guys jump in the shower and there isn't a gorgeous naked woman in your shower, as the advert for the shower gel demonstrated. Seriously, I think you shout get onto trading standards about that one. Oh, and when you are at it, best make sure they sort that thing where the brochure showed sunny weather but it rained during your holiday. Someone really should get on top of that sort of thing.


Now you're just being vexatious and silly.

Come on now, why would there be a Woman in a shower?

I've trained mine well with the Fairy adverts. If she's in the shower she's not done the damn dishes properly and there will be trouble.


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

For God's sake don't go to McDonalds for a big mac cos you're sure going to be disappointed.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

fatdazza said:


> View attachment 51642
> 
> 
> For God's sake don't go to McDonalds for a big mac cos you're sure going to be disappointed.


Does anyone buy the Big Mac anymore?

I only go when the Big Tasty is on. This week they had added their Signature Range and the burger was much better than I would expect from McDonald's. The burger was much thicker and properly juicy.

Anyone else now suddenly hungry?


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

The box in the picture is a plinth to (a) show the label that comes in the packet, and (b) raise the towel above said label so both can get in the same picture. 

Most of the towels on the site are shown in the same type of picture. 

It's unfortunate it was a box, rather than a proper plinth, but most pictures on detailing sites are f****** awful, considering everyone wants us to buy things on sight alone. 

Don't even get me started on instructions (being present or correct or making any sense); usually just marketing bull from US websites (why correct the american spelling?) dumped next to a (bad) stock photo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## wayne451 (Aug 15, 2016)

I've ordered a fanny pack off eBay.

Does anybody want the baggy, well used or hairy ones?


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

wayne451 said:


> I've ordered a fanny pack off eBay.
> 
> Does anybody want the baggy, well used or hairy ones?


Mate, you're gonna be so disappointed - only yanks call them fanny packs and, well, they mean the other side :lol:


----------



## wayne451 (Aug 15, 2016)

MagpieRH said:


> Mate, you're gonna be so disappointed - only yanks call them fanny packs and, well, they mean the other side :lol:


Mate, I am a Yank! :lol:

I was born in Torrance, Los Angeles!

I could so make a joke about the wrong hole but I'm not going to make it. I'll leave it to your imagination. :lol:


----------



## Sun_King (May 2, 2016)

Who keeps a towel in a box?


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

Both mine came from eBay pounds to pennies now into detailing both came Ina box both boxes ended up in the blue recycling bin straight away. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wayne451 (Aug 15, 2016)

Sun_King said:


> Who keeps a towel in a box?


*Cough* Lil-Let's *Cough*


----------

